# 67 GTO door lock linkage



## Black68GTO (Dec 13, 2010)

I am trying to locate the part of the door lock linkage that goes in between the chrome nub and the rest of the internal linkage. I cannot find this at Ames or Year one.

is there a company that sells it? or can someone show me how to make it?

Thanks


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

not clear what you are referring to? do you mean the linkage between the door lock button and the latch mechanism? How about a photo?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I can't say for sure about 67's, but on my 69 that part is essentialy just a fat piece of wire that has been threaded on one end so the lock knob can screw onto it. The other end hooks into the lock mechanism. I bet you can figure out how to make some out of a length of stiff "music wire".

Bear


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

It's 3/16 rod threaded for 10 - 24 threads for the knob.

I would try to procure a factory piece, surely someone on here has one.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

66 67 are round. I will have to dig for mine to get pics and measurements.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

left or right? PM me your offer. Incl zip for shipping.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

:agree, Pontiac has some parts, and he is a straight shooter, great guy to deal with. I got a wiper motor cover from him, he saved my bacon.


----------



## Black68GTO (Dec 13, 2010)

PM sent, i need left and right. i figured it was something simple if no one had the parts, but seems like pontiac does.


----------



## Black68GTO (Dec 13, 2010)

Pontiac ended up not being able to find these. Does anyone else have any extras or know where i can find some?


----------

